# Lamborghini VIN decoding



## piran21 (Jul 28, 2004)

Anyone have any decoding? I've seen the decoding on Lamborghini registry, but I need decoding for newer models like the Gallardo and Murciealago? Haven't been able to find it on the web. Thanks!


----------



## piran21 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Lamborghini VIN decoding (piran21)*

Guess not...


----------



## sushtsi (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Lamborghini VIN decoding (piran21)*

Try Lambo-power.com (they are asses there tho







)


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

LamborghiniRegistry.com


----------



## masterfx (Oct 24, 2014)

Here's the Lamborghini VIN decoder. For some VINs it even shows installed options.


----------



## dungdn93 (Jul 1, 2016)

Try Lambo-power.com they are asses there tho


----------



## nikorobin (Aug 16, 2016)

if you see anywhere, plz tell me. I'm waiting


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Nope.


----------

